# 2 lovely ginger cats seeking a new home-Swindon.



## munchies89 (Apr 30, 2011)

Hello,

Due to unforseen circumstances and no fault of their own these cats are looking for a loving new home. 
They would have to be homed as a pair.
They are both male neutered cats who are 12 years old. They are in very good health considering their age.

Very affectionate and enjoy their cuddles.

These cats are not mine. I have been caring for them in a cattery for the past few months. I am trying to help out the cat's owners family in search for a new home for them both. 
It is unfair on the cats being in a cattery and also it isn't cheap for the owners family either.

The family have decided that going to a rescue centre will be their last resort. So I am trying my hardest to find them a home.

Is there anyone out there who would like these two lovely ginger cats??

Regards,
Tasha


----------



## codyann (Jan 8, 2011)

munchies89 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Due to unforseen circumstances and no fault of their own these cats are looking for a loving new home.
> They would have to be homed as a pair.
> ...


poor kitties hope they find a home soon


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

Going into rescue may feel like the last resort, but actually it might be best for the cats as they will recieve full rescue back. If they want to rehome them privately, so ensure they ask for a donation ... which can be given to rescue, also do a homecheck and ensure they are chipped if not done already, I would imagine they are already neutered 

At least consider rescue advice, they might at least keep their ears open for a home. Good luck, 12 isn't really old, many cats live well into their teens, so hopefully many more happy years for them!


----------



## munchies89 (Apr 30, 2011)

Yes they have both been neutered. Not entirely sure whether they have been chipped but that is a good idea getting them done if they havent been done already.
We used to have a cat come into work who was 22. Unfortunately she is no longer around no more


----------

